# Happy Birth Day Martial Talk



## Rich Parsons (Aug 1, 2004)

Martial Talk's Birthday is today, August first.

It all began back in the year 2001.

Happy Birthday and congratulations to all of our wonderful members who help make this what it is.

:asian:
*
Rich Parsons
Martial Talk 
Assistant Operational Administrator
*


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 1, 2004)

Is there cake?  Happy Birthday to a three year old MT!  Or is that dog-years?  Any case, it is a milestone.  Support MartialTalk, become a member and you will be the reason it becomes better.  TW
artyon:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 1, 2004)

Happy Birthday MT!!!


----------



## D_Brady (Aug 1, 2004)

Happy Birthday Martial Talk and to all the members :ultracool


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 1, 2004)

Happy birthday. 

This forum has sure grown in its few years. Lets hope that it continues to grow and is always the best on the net.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 1, 2004)

Happy Birthday Martial Talk.  We're the best board on the web!


:CTF:


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 1, 2004)

Happy Birthday Martial Talk, the friendly martial arts forum!!!!  May you have many many more!!!!!

Kenpo Mama


----------



## Fightfan00 (Aug 1, 2004)

Wow 3 yrs already.Congradulations!Heres to more new members,and great martial arts discussions! :drinkbeer  artyon:


----------



## Zepp (Aug 1, 2004)

artyon: Happy Birthday MT!  artyon: 

And here's to many more!   :drinkbeer


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 1, 2004)

Happy B-day.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 1, 2004)

Happy Birthday MT!!!!!!!!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 1, 2004)

It's Ya Birthday...Happy Birthday!!!! artyon:


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 1, 2004)

Happy birthday MT!

I'm new here, but have been on quiet a few forums over the last few years, I like what I see.

Hope it doesn't suffer the same fate as other larger forums...


----------



## don bohrer (Aug 1, 2004)

Somebody throw a rack of ribs on the fire! 
Happy B-Day MT

 :ultracool 
Don (El Paso)


----------



## Lisa (Aug 1, 2004)

Happy Birthday MT... been here only a few days, but really like what I see


----------



## don bohrer (Aug 1, 2004)

Somebody throw a rack of ribs on the fire!
 :flame::deadhorse 


Happy B-Day MT


Don (El Paso)


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 1, 2004)

don bohrer said:
			
		

> Somebody throw a rack of ribs on the fire!


You said that already 

or is MT not the only thing getting old around here


----------

